# I am FREAKING OUT over my betta...



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi, betta fish owners... I'm kinda scared (and a little bit shaky) as I write this... I saw my betta turned white, and I googled it, I found out it was ammonia poisoning, and I put my hand in the water to try and use my hand as a net to change the water... I then started googling about ammonia and found out it can kill, can it kill me if I touch it? and also, how many days will it take for my betta to get killed, also, how do I get rid of ammonia? I AM TOTALLY FREAKING OUT!!! :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

It cannot hurt you, only if you drink it. Do an immediate 100% water change NOW. Let us no after what happened. How big is your tank, how often do you clean it, and how much food/what type do you feed your betta?


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Don't panic. Ammonia in fish water can't hurt you at all. I siphon my tanks and often get a mouthful, it' nothing to worry about.

Different for the fish who have to breathe and swim in it, though.

Yep, 100% water change is a good call. Then change your water more often. 

How often depends on the size of your bowl. If it's really small, then change it 3x per week. Make sure to use a decent water conditioner.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Clean water. Do it now. 
How often do you clean the tank?? For the fish to have turned white.. I have never heard of that.


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

You didn't mention the size of your tank or if its heated or filtered. A filter is one of the most important things to keep ammonia levels low. Fish waste and decaying food are the primary sources for toxic ammonia. For now continue doing water changes and cut back on the amount of food your feeding your betta. 

Secondly you do not have to use your hand as a net to change the water use a plastic cup or anything that holds water that you do not use. Put your betta in a jar or cup with a lid while doing water changes. If you want to be on the safe side put on latex gloves. 

Keep him in warm water with temps between 80-82 degrees. Also sounds like this is causing stress try using API Stress Coat. You could try adding some type of bacteria supplements. This is good bacteria that all fish need.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

No it cant hurt you. What size of bowl or tank do you have him in ? You need to change his water and condition it now and try to get the changed water as close to the temp that he is in. Bettas like a water temp of 78 to 80 degrees. They are not cold water fish. Get something to check on the temp of his water at a pet shop and also a heater would be great for his water if you can find one that is the right size for his bowl or tank Good luck I hope he will be okay !


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

My female red VT regularly turns white, almost translucent - every time I change her water. She just _hates_ being cupped but goes a little pale around the fins and stress stripes too when her water is not 100% perfect. 

I am betting that in clean, warm water the fish will regain colour pretty quickly. 

If there was enough ammonia to stress it like that, it wouldn't hurt to add a good pinch of pre-dissolved (in conditioned water) Aquarium (or 'kosher', not regular table!) salt for this one water change, which may help it breathe easier.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> It cannot hurt you, only if you drink it. Do an immediate 100% water change NOW. Let us no after what happened. How big is your tank, how often do you clean it, and how much food/what type do you feed your betta?


ok, I've stopped freaking out now, I did a water change, the water with ammonia was SUPER cloudy... and I have no idea how to measure gallons and stuff, so I don't know what size my tank is. I try to clean it every day, but my parents wont let me :evil::evil: and my parents always force me to feed it turtle food because they don't want to "waste" money on betta food... :roll: ugh..


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Aus said:


> My female red VT regularly turns white, almost translucent - every time I change her water. She just _hates_ being cupped but goes a little pale around the fins and stress stripes too when her water is not 100% perfect.
> 
> I am betting that in clean, warm water the fish will regain colour pretty quickly.
> 
> If there was enough ammonia to stress it like that, it wouldn't hurt to add a good pinch of pre-dissolved (in conditioned water) Aquarium (or 'kosher', not regular table!) salt for this one water change, which may help it breathe easier.


I can't get warm water, my parents keep wanting me to use cold-ish bottled water because they dont want me to buy stuff for my betta... (unacceptable!! :evil::evil::evil oh, also, my betta kept being all upside down and v(X_X)v don't know why, but I'm scared of dead (and looking dead) stuff :-? (I live with my parents because I used a fake b-day


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Aus said:


> Don't panic. Ammonia in fish water can't hurt you at all. I siphon my tanks and often get a mouthful, it' nothing to worry about.
> 
> Different for the fish who have to breathe and swim in it, though.
> 
> ...


I'm bad at changing water, I always need to get help, and in the morning, I try to do it alone, but end up spilling, like, half of the water. I also try to change my bowl/tanky thingy everyday...


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Laki said:


> Clean water. Do it now.
> How often do you clean the tank?? For the fish to have turned white.. I have never heard of that.


my dad already did it (why do I love using fake b-days...? ) and... I clean it...

...

I can't remember, but not often, because I ALWAYS need some help... :-?

and.. the tank was SUPER cloudy... and also, the betta looked dead, and I was having a panic attack, I didn't even want to peek at my betta, but I came through (OMG I GOT TOO MANY REPLYS ON MY HANDS!!)


----------



## Maura (May 13, 2012)

I hate to say it, but at this point I don't think it's in your or the fish's best interests for you to own it. If you can't (for whatever reason) take proper care of the fish, including appropriate living conditions and food, you might want to consider rehoming the fish. I'm really not saying this to be mean, I promise, I'm just concerned.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Kenny G said:


> You didn't mention the size of your tank or if its heated or filtered. A filter is one of the most important things to keep ammonia levels low. Fish waste and decaying food are the primary sources for toxic ammonia. For now continue doing water changes and cut back on the amount of food your feeding your betta.
> 
> Secondly you do not have to use your hand as a net to change the water use a plastic cup or anything that holds water that you do not use. Put your betta in a jar or cup with a lid while doing water changes. If you want to be on the safe side put on latex gloves.
> 
> Keep him in warm water with temps between 80-82 degrees. Also sounds like this is causing stress try using API Stress Coat. You could try adding some type of bacteria supplements. This is good bacteria that all fish need.


kay, ( I 100% BLAME MY DAD FOR NEVER HELPING ME CHANGE MY TANK! :evil::evil::evil also, my tank doesnt have a filter because its too small, and I can't get a heater either... ugh


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

*I'm sorry, my betta.. ;-;*



Maura said:


> I hate to say it, but at this point I don't think it's in your or the fish's best interests for you to own it. If you can't (for whatever reason) take proper care of the fish, including appropriate living conditions and food, you might want to consider rehoming the fish. I'm really not saying this to be mean, I promise, I'm just concerned.


ok,I took care of a turtle WAY better, but I also don't wanna return my betta because of the awful way they treat it in stores... I always try to change the tank water myself, but end up needing a little help...

(and I love my betta too much to let go, I'm so attached to it, even though it's in bad conditions, I'm trying to do the BEST I can... I wish I was old enough to run down to petsmart and get REAL betta supplies... )


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

:shock::squint::hmm::demented:


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I really do not like to ask this on the internet.. but I'm a mother, so I'm not being weird lol -- how old _are_ you, Little Leaf? Have you a physical issue that makes water changes difficult on your own? If not, maybe get a measuring tape, measure your tank up and tell us what that is so we can help you get a water change schedule happening.

I understand that you love your fish. But feeding it turtle food and not changing the water often means he probably isn't going to survive long. 

Even cheap flakes are better than turtle food. If your parents will give you money for extra chores, you can buy flakes for a couple dollars. Maybe they'd be happier about spending a little on the fish if you showed you're happy to earn it?

If there's NO chance of better food/water changes, Maura has a good point -- rehoming him might be kinder. Even if you are attached, his well-being ought to come first.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm surprised her parents let her get a turtle and a fish at all :-?


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

registereduser said:


> I'm surprised her parents let her get a turtle and a fish at all :-?


+1

I agree. Surely you can at least find yourself a ruler and measure the tank?
Ammonia poisoning that's bad enough to turn a fish white can happen only if the tank is left for an extremely long time in horrible condition. If the betta had only just recently turned white, it should have been expressing obvious symptoms of ammonia poisoning before this. It should have been making at least some struggle to stay alive that is noticeable. If you really are capable of keeping a betta healthy and alive, you would have taken the time to examine your fish. This is not only to make sure that it's healthy, this action is out of love. Bettas are very intelligent and ARE capable of feeling pain (like any other animal, insect, or microscopic organism), and having it suffer like that is plain cruel. No matter how much you love your fish, you should really rehome it. It sounds like the better option. Your parents obviously don't want you to have a betta (they won't even let you buy the proper equipment needed to keep a betta healthy) and you need lots of help to be able to keep it alive.
However, if you insist on keeping the fish, I would like to ask you to do the kindness of measuring your fish tank and posting the results of the measurements on this thread, to help us figure out how big your tank is.
You can buy extremely cheap betta pellets or flakes at a pet store....any pet store, really. That's at least better than turtle food, which is for TURTLES: cold-water loving, fish- and frog-eating REPTILES.
Also a heater isn't too expensive. I bought a round disc-like heater meant for a 2-5 gallon tank that was only $12.....I also went to Petco and bought a plastic pet carrier that was 3 gallons. That was $12 as well.
ALSO, twice a year Petco has a "Dollar per gallon" sale. If you don't want to spend $12 on a 3 gallon tank, you can always spend $10 on a 10 gallon tank, which is the minimum size you can buy for the sale. That's honestly a better option. You'll still need to clean the tank often, though.
You also need to start cleaning the water more often, too. You can just use a plastic cup to suction the fish into it while you clean the water. You can just take the tank (when the fish is in the plastic cup, safely in another spot) and dump the water. You can use hot water to swish the gravel around and scrub the sides with your fingers. No soap!!!
You can use your thermometer (you at least need THIS, so you can keep your tank in a warm enough place and you'll know when to move it so the temperature is in a safe zone) to measure how hot the water is so it's the same temperature as the water in the cup. Fill the tank with this water. Then you can carefully carry it to it's spot and gently pour the fish in it.
Please, if you really insist on keeping the fish, at least take care of it properly.


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

For some reason I have a feeling we are all being tricked. Or maybe this is just a super drastic case, I don't know.

But if the fish turned white, wow. Honestly, re-home the fish if you can't take care of it. Obviously you can't take care of it on your own, and since your parents aren't willing to help you do it, give it away. You are killing your pet. You said you love him, right? Then do him a favor and give him a new home.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

LizzyP said:


> For some reason I have a feeling we are all being tricked.


This.

How often do trolls come trolling around here?


----------



## Maura (May 13, 2012)

Little Leaf, would you mind posting a photo of your betta and his home?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok. 
First remember to use a dechlorinator. which is a product thay gets rod of chlorine and chloramine. 

Normal tap water will kill your fish. 

Mix water from the tap until it feels the same temperature as that of your tank. add dechlorinator.

how big is your tank. about the size of your hand? you head? the size of a cereal box? can you find a way to describe the size to us?

Fish can turn white from stress. ammonia poisoning does not turn a fish white.
for a tank that is smaller than a big cereal box, you need to change half the water in 3 days and then 3 days after that, change out all the water, then 3 days after that you do another half water change, then 3 days... full water change....and so on.

If the tutele pellets are too big for your fish you can crush it up.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Little Leaf, on another thread, you said you had him in your old turtle tank. 


> _
> same thing here, once I got tweezers (a clean one, dont worry) and I put some food between the gap, open the lid of my tank (turtle tank, I used to have turtles ) and give it to my betta_


Is this what you're keeping him in?



> but it was a turtle... and it ran away from its "tank" (my parents were too lazy to get a REAL TANK so they put my turtle in a ICE CREAM TUB :evil


I'm willing to give this person a chance. Not everyone expresses themselves well or clearly, especially when young and upset and things are difficult. I'm more concerned about the possibility of a very sick fish.

Good thinking, Aokashi, on the 'bigger than a breadbox' thing!


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

If you can't feed your betta normal food you shouldn't even own a betta to be honest.
I'm guessing you're old enough to clean a fish tank without having a hissy fit.


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

I am very concerned because it does sound like your very young. Betta fish need food made for them not food made for turtles. Let me offer some simple solutions:

1) Ask friends who may have had tropical fish if you can have any food and supplies that they may still have laying around. This will be better than feeding your betta turtle food.

2) Get a 1 gallon empty water bottle and fill it with water and keep it in your room so at least the water will be room temperature. Wait 24 hours before changing the water in your bowl. But you will still need to treat it with water conditioner.

3) Try to keep your fish in the warmest part of your room. Preferably near a light that will give off heat. Do not put your fish in direct sunlight. 

We all want to try to help you and not overwhelm you with a lot of posts. We love our betta's as much as you do yours.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Do extra chores for your parents to earn a package of betta pellets and tap water dechlorinator. 

If you need help with water changes maybe use a plastic cup to scoop out the old water into something. 

You can do this to put water back in your tank. Just make sure the container holding the clean water has never had bad chemicals in it, like floor cleaner or something.

I hope your betta gets better soon. If you explain what you need help doing exactly we can probably help you come up with something that will work for you.


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

registereduser said:


> This.
> 
> How often do trolls come trolling around here?


I wasn't meaning it in a harmful way, just I have a weird feeling. Nothing of her story is adding up. I don't think any parent would allow their child to keep an animal in such horrific conditions (turtle in an ice cream container, betta being fed turtle food, etc). Someone also posted that now this betta is being kept in the turtle container. So, I'm not sure.


----------



## sythka (May 19, 2010)

LizzyP said:


> I wasn't meaning it in a harmful way, just I have a weird feeling. Nothing of her story is adding up. I don't think any parent would allow their child to keep an animal in such horrific conditions (turtle in an ice cream container, betta being fed turtle food, etc). Someone also posted that now this betta is being kept in the turtle container. So, I'm not sure.


I'd like to say otherwise. Often the parent is more ignorant than the child, especially in situations like this.


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

What parent would allow their child to purchase an animal and then not allow the child to care for it properly? Proper betta food is all of 2 to 7$, and anyone with common sense can tell that turtle food is for turtles, not fish. Sorry, but I'm in agreement with Lizzy, I think we've got a troll here.


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

And I'm not saying any of this to be mean, if she/he truly has a problem then by all means, I will try and help. But, considering they haven't posted in a while makes me think either A. the fish is dead B. they realize they've been caught. 

But like I said, _I'm not saying this to be mean_. So don't think I'm a hateful person. I just don't like someone who is lying, or using our attention away from others who really do need assistance.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Please rehome your betta. It is slowly being killed and doesn't deserve it. Please get him a good home with someone who can take good care of the little guy


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LizzyP said:


> And I'm not saying any of this to be mean, if she/he truly has a problem then by all means, I will try and help. But, considering they haven't posted in a while makes me think either A. the fish is dead B. they realize they've been caught.
> 
> But like I said, _I'm not saying this to be mean_. So don't think I'm a hateful person. I just don't like someone who is lying, or using our attention away from others who really do need assistance.


I agree.


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

+1 to Lizzy.


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

Could you please post a pic of your fish and your tank? Or whatever you are keeping the little guy in. If you really do care about your fish you will do this so we can all see what is wrong with him. A lot of people on here think you are lying because you arent answering our questions. And I have to say I agree with them, you have shown no intrest of giving us the information we need to know what's wrong with your betta. If you are indeed intact lying delete your account and leave us real fish owners alone. If you are being honest please post pics and help us out on the details of your fish.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I read this from all the way to the beginning.

Little Leaf, please rehome your Betta when you have the chance. He needs proper care and since your parents aren't cooperating for your need of better supplies, he needs to get a better home. Please understand that he needs better care. You do love him, right? If you really do you would put his health and care first. Please answer all of the members questions, we really want to help you. If you aren't giving us any info and not replying, you are simply making your Betta suffer. We JUST want to help. And if this is a total scam, you are wasting our time from helping people with REAL problems. 

I understand that you can't buy anything since you're young and you live with your parents. I'm young too! Please take proper care of your Betta and rehome.
You don't want your Betta to die do you? I'm not being mean, I am just concerned about your Betta's life and health. Once again, please rehome.
Thank you.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

she says her turtle "ran away". How does that even happen? :shock:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

My close friend has a box turtle, she said that her turtle was fast. But I don't understand of how you can't catch up with it though. :hmm:


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Umm, I'm not sure but do you think we should get a super mod over for this or something to sort this out?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I am sorry, but the most humane thing to do would be to rehome your fish NOW because you don't seem to be cable of the commitment and care a fish requires. I recommend you to rehome as soon a possible, because if you can't give us the gallons, or change the water(no offense) , or feed it proper food, you do not deserve to own a fish, in my opinion. I HIGHLY apologize if i offend you in any way, i just don't want King Dedee to suffer.

Kindest regards,

MyRainbowBettaFish


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I read this from all the way to the beginning.
> 
> Little Leaf, please rehome your Betta when you have the chance. He needs proper care and since your parents aren't cooperating for your need of better supplies, he needs to get a better home. Please understand that he needs better care. You do love him, right? If you really do you would put his health and care first. Please answer all of the members questions, we really want to help you. If you aren't giving us any info and not replying, you are simply making your Betta suffer. We JUST want to help. And if this is a total scam, you are wasting our time from helping people with REAL problems.
> 
> ...



+1,000,000,000,000,000,000,...... i 100% agree


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> My close friend has a box turtle, she said that her turtle was fast. But I don't understand of how you can't catch up with it though. :hmm:


LOL. I had a turtle a few years ago and yes they move quite fast but not something that would be easy to lose. The only way you could lose it is if you laid it on the ground and left the room. xD


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE rehome your betta ASAP! I am sure there are some people on here that would love to have an underwater friend that they are capable of caring for. NO offense..just i am concerned for your betta


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> LOL. I had a turtle a few years ago and yes they move quite fast but not something that would be easy to lose. The only way you could lose it is if you laid it on the ground and left the room. xD


My tortoise moves quite fast...


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

LizzyP said:


> I wasn't meaning it in a harmful way, just I have a weird feeling. Nothing of her story is adding up. I don't think any parent would allow their child to keep an animal in such horrific conditions (turtle in an ice cream container, betta being fed turtle food, etc). Someone also posted that now this betta is being kept in the turtle container. So, I'm not sure.


TURTLE IN AN ICE CREAM CONTAINER!!!! WTF!! OMG THAT IS SOOOO HORRIBLE I AM GONNA CRY!!!


MAYBE this story is fake +1 to Lizzy


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> TURTLE IN AN ICE CREAM CONTAINER!!!! WTF!! OMG THAT IS SOOOO HORRIBLE I AM GONNA CRY!!!
> 
> 
> MAYBE this story is fake +1 to Lizzy


I sure hope it is fake. If not it's just down right sad. 

TROLL ALERT.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> I sure hope it is fake. If not it's just down right sad.
> 
> TROLL ALERT.


haha TROLL ALERT!


I hope its fake too!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

This is most likely fake. She hasn't been posting lately and won't give us much info. Maybe she is a troll. My friend's turtle has a great enclosure, best food, and has quite a personality. My friend told me that Taco (The turtle) peed on her stairs! Haha  Anyways back to the point. If you are just lying and making a false alarm, you shouldn't be here at all. As I said, some people here have REAL problems. You are just wasting our time and causing a riot. D:<


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> This is most likely fake. She hasn't been posting lately and won't give us much info. Maybe she is a troll. My friend's turtle has a great enclosure, best food, and has quite a personality. My friend told me that Taco (The turtle) peed on her stairs! Haha  Anyways back to the point. If you are just lying and making a false alarm, you shouldn't be here at all. As I said, some people here have REAL problems. You are just wasting our time and causing a riot. D:<


YAH FOR LEBRON!!!!!! 

AGREE AGREE AGREE!

Haha love the name taco!

If you are a troll, please stop wasting our time and please leave this forum. It is not nice to waste others time who have REAL problems. If you are trying to make us upset on purpose, THAT IS NOT COOL. TALKING ABOUT ANIMAL CRUELTY IS UNACCEPTABLE ON THIS FORUM AND WILL *NOT* BE TOLERATED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

Not to step on any mods toes here, but I think we should all just let it go. He/She is getting the attention they want. If they really need help, they will create a new post with the required pictures and answers to our questions. But for now, I think we should all just let it be.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

+1 to LizzyP. But you did start the troll thing, I think?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

lizzyp said:


> not to step on any mods toes here, but i think we should all just let it go. He/she is getting the attention they want. If they really need help, they will create a new post with the required pictures and answers to our questions. But for now, i think we should all just let it be.


i agree would should just all not post anymore and/or not contact this member:-d


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh my goodness.

Well, as someone who's followed the original poster around the board, trying to help in whatever way I can, I'm a bit sorry to see such a pileup and all-caps shouting on a help thread.

And -- NO, I won't stop posting if the OP asks for help. They MIGHT be an attention-seeker. They MIGHT be someone very young/with some problems and genuinely asking for help in a difficult situation. 

Not everyone comes from kind or affluent homes, or has their act together. I'd rather risk a little internet time wasted to find out for sure one way or the other than bully someone off who might actually need help.

Sorry if that doesn't float anyone's boat.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

We should understand Aus. Well, I understand. It's just that it's been a long time since the OP replied and we just have our doubts. Either way, we don't know. I guess I don't mind since I have summer break and all. But we just want the OP to reply so we could help her.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I can't really blame her for _not_ wanting to post to this thread, after being called a troll, everyone jumping in to berate her, etc. She's posted on other threads, just not this one. :-?

I only hope that little betta is alright. Because that's what important here.


----------



## princesskale (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm posting because this is really tragic.. especially because this may be a young child, and obviously if it's a true story then this person is really undergoing some terrible things with some truly heartless parents. :-(

It's great that you want to own a Betta, and by all means do so. But please do it later in life, when you're able to provide everything it needs. I really do hope your Betta is alright. If your parents forced you to keep your turtle in terrible habitats, and you are upset about it, then I don't understand why you would get a Betta.. they are extremely smart and intelligent pets, and are even better to have when kept healthy. Your Betta shouldn't be turning white, though.. that's very strange. I'm not really sure what's wrong, but what I can tell you is that the best thing you can do is give it to someone who can take care of it. Even if you love it, you just.. you can't let it go through that. If you can't buy flakes and you can't clean the tank/bowl by yourself, then it's very unrealistic that your Betta can be properly cared for by you right now. Let's say it isn't Ammonia poisoning, and it's something else. Do you realize that some fish complications require medication? And that stuff doesn't come cheap, especially for someone who doesn't have the means to buy flakes.. I'm sorry, but you should wait until maybe you're a little older to own any sort of pet. They're great to have, but only when they can be kept happy. I wish your Betta the best, and I hope you learn to treat pets better than your parents do...

I really want to believe you're telling the truth. If not, there are others on this site who have severe emergencies and we instead chose to reply to you. So think about it, either way. :-(

If you truly need help, please reply. Many of us are awaiting feedback about your Betta's home and conditions so that we can try to help you and keep it safe.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

*an embarrassing moment for me.*



Aus said:


> I really do not like to ask this on the internet.. but I'm a mother, so I'm not being weird lol -- how old _are_ you, Little Leaf? Have you a physical issue that makes water changes difficult on your own? If not, maybe get a measuring tape, measure your tank up and tell us what that is so we can help you get a water change schedule happening.
> 
> I understand that you love your fish. But feeding it turtle food and not changing the water often means he probably isn't going to survive long.
> 
> ...


ok. I got the real food yesterday, he likes it WAY better and I'm... 10 years old  I'm gonna go _try_ to change the water now. (also, if I give the betta to my friend, he might kill it (he wants my betta to die) and I have no other friends :-?)


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

1. Bring the fish back to the store.

2. Don't get any more pets until you are older.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

kelseyleah343 said:


> I'm posting because this is really tragic.. especially because this may be a young child, and obviously if it's a true story then this person is really undergoing some terrible things with some truly heartless parents. :-(
> 
> It's great that you want to own a Betta, and by all means do so. But please do it later in life, when you're able to provide everything it needs. I really do hope your Betta is alright. If your parents forced you to keep your turtle in terrible habitats, and you are upset about it, then I don't understand why you would get a Betta.. they are extremely smart and intelligent pets, and are even better to have when kept healthy. Your Betta shouldn't be turning white, though.. that's very strange. I'm not really sure what's wrong, but what I can tell you is that the best thing you can do is give it to someone who can take care of it. Even if you love it, you just.. you can't let it go through that. If you can't buy flakes and you can't clean the tank/bowl by yourself, then it's very unrealistic that your Betta can be properly cared for by you right now. Let's say it isn't Ammonia poisoning, and it's something else. Do you realize that some fish complications require medication? And that stuff doesn't come cheap, especially for someone who doesn't have the means to buy flakes.. I'm sorry, but you should wait until maybe you're a little older to own any sort of pet. They're great to have, but only when they can be kept happy. I wish your Betta the best, and I hope you learn to treat pets better than your parents do...
> 
> ...


 
*record scratching* wait a second... I just remembered... my parents bought the betta FOR MY 4 YEAR OLD SISTER. I was forced to take care of it because she can barely do anything good for her betta... *headbang on desk* my head hurts from reading and writing all the replies...  (ps. my turtle was in better conditions... )


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm sorry your parents aren't very smart. Show them this thread.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

*was just obnoxious...*



registereduser said:


> 1. Bring the fish back to the store.
> 
> 2. Don't get any more pets until you are older.


fine, I'll not go on bettafish until I-- ugh, forget it... I'm gonna stay on bettafish this one last time, then never go on again...


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Stay here so you can learn all you can for when you get older and can properly care for a pet.

I am old and still learning!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

registereduser said:


> I'm sorry your parents aren't very smart. Show them this thread.


I also think my parents are too lazy to go and buy some REAL betta stuff... I only got a proper tank, food, and water, I always try to take better care of my betta...


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

You can't do it without help so either get your parents to wise up or get a relative or neighbor or friend to help you out. Fortunately you will grow up to be a better pet owner and smarter parent than your own parents are.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

registereduser said:


> Stay here so you can learn all you can for when you get older and can properly care for a pet.
> 
> I am old and still learning!


 
ok, I'll try to use the posts for support 

*looks at betta*

but I have a "wanting to kill the betta" friend :evil:


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Can you take a picture of the tank with a webcam??
I'm going to apologize for everybody on this thread.. Seriously, stick around and learn a bit. 
If changing the water is difficult, you can do it with a small cup.. Like, a measuring cup to lift small amounts of water out at a time. The most important thing is that your fish gets clean, safe water. 
There is no heater? Ok.. Do you have conditioner to add to the water when you change it? If not, get some old pop bottles (rinse them very well) and put tap water in them and let them sit for a few days. The chlorine in the tap water will evaporate out (your dad can at least help you with drilling a hold into the cover of the pop bottle to let the vapours out). Use this still water to change the fish water. 
He will only eat twice a day, just a small pinch of food. What kind is the food by the way? 
Again, please stick around. People here were rude to you, but you get the last laugh. We're here to help you take better care of your betta. If you left the site, where would you find valid good info??


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

This isn't the first time kids have mentioned how their parents don't care about their fishkeeping efforts their love for their pets or their desire to build their hobby.

It's educational is so many ways! If I were a parent my kid would have her own fish room and all the help/info she would need to become an ichthyologist :lol:

Why don't parents nurture this desire in their kids?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Little Leaf said:


> but I have a "wanting to kill the betta" friend :evil:


Then they aren't your true friend, are they?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Little Leaf said:


> I can't get warm water, my parents keep wanting me to use cold-ish bottled water because they dont want me to buy stuff for my betta... (unacceptable!! :evil::evil::evil oh, also, my betta kept being all upside down and v(X_X)v don't know why, but I'm scared of dead (and looking dead) stuff :-? (I live with my parents because I used a fake b-day


 
Is he alright now? 

For now, for heat... Get him up high. Heat rises!!  Bottled water is bad... but I guess since you lack conditioner there is no way to do it otherwise. You could add in SOME tap water, but it would have to sit for 24-48 hours for chlorine, however chloramine will still be there including other not-so-great stuff.

Is there a way to "sneak" supplies? Do you have a job (or allowance)? Or can a friend pitch in?


edit: Tell your friend to bugger off. They are not much of a friend if they lack paying attention to BOUNDARIES.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

*sorry king dedede... :'( my parents = evil with animals?*



registereduser said:


> You can't do it without help so either get your parents to wise up or get a relative or neighbor or friend to help you out. Fortunately you will grow up to be a better pet owner and smarter parent than your own parents are.


ok  that makes me feel a little better, I love animals and fishes very much. I'm only scared of snakes. I'm going to log off and knock some sense into my parents. also, hug my betta and apologize...


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

registereduser said:


> Then they aren't your true friend, are they?


no, but he has to come over nearly everyday because his parents go to work.. my betta just started looking at me


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Is he alright now?
> 
> For now, for heat... Get him up high. Heat rises!!  Bottled water is bad... but I guess since you lack conditioner there is no way to do it otherwise. You could add in SOME tap water, but it would have to sit for 24-48 hours for chlorine, however chloramine will still be there including other not-so-great stuff.
> 
> ...


I got conditioner yesterday!! (thank you mommy XD) well, I have a allowance ($20 each month, but I couldnt have it last or this month) I have... OH DARN IT!! MY SISTER LOST NEARLY ALL MY MONEY!! I have, only like, $3 left... thats not enough for... anything right now...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow I just actually read this thread...

And I am VERY disappointed in you guys. This is WORSE than YAHOOANSWERS. Instead of jumping to conclusions, maybe realize not everyone can EXPRESS things like you can, or EXPLAIN things like you can, or is as old, mature, or knowledgeable as you are. Yeah, Little Leaf is 10. SO WHAT? Yeah they're learning - and NEW to this. How would you have liked it, when you were new to owning bettas to be 1. fed wrong information 2. have parents who did not care and 3. come to a site that as supposed to HELP just to be bashed, accused, and criticised?

SO disappointed. 


ANYWAYS....

Little Leaf, I never use that bacterial suppliment stuff. Tap water conditioner right now is the thing you should get, before anything else. Then try getting a 2.5 gallon, and a heater  Can you get a little job? Like walk dogs for 5.00 a week - I did! Or something =D That helps out even a little bit ^^


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

*sigh* I'll have to find a way to trick my mom into buying more supplies (like maybe a betta first aid kit??)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, try just getting a side job kinda thing. I mean, if you care about the fish it isn't much work - everything bit counts.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Concentrate on water conditioner right now. 
Also, how big is the tank? Compare it to something common.. Is it bigger or smaller than a cereal box? A tool box? A mailbox?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Wow I just actually read this thread...
> 
> And I am VERY disappointed in you guys. This is WORSE than YAHOOANSWERS. Instead of jumping to conclusions, maybe realize not everyone can EXPRESS things like you can, or EXPLAIN things like you can, or is as old, mature, or knowledgeable as you are. Yeah, Little Leaf is 10. SO WHAT? Yeah she is learning - she is NEW to this. How would you have liked it, when you were new to owning bettas to be 1. fed wrong information 2. have parents who did not care and 3. come to a site that as supposed to HELP just to be bashed, accused, and criticised?
> 
> ...


hmm... I'm thinking of doing a little piano class ($5 an hour) for money, my dad also runs a news agency thingy, he says if I can run the piano class, he'll put an ad


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

When you do a water change, take a measuring cup (either the 1 cup or actual measuring cup that may go up to 2-6 cups) and measure that way 

Piano class, I never knew you played piano  I can't hahaha. I could, but can't x)


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Laki said:


> Concentrate on water conditioner right now.
> Also, how big is the tank? Compare it to something common.. Is it bigger or smaller than a cereal box? A tool box? A mailbox?


it's like, the size of a cereal box, however, I'm gonna add a bit of water, the water is low right now


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok, so I'm willing to guess you have up to a gallon. That's fine for now!! I was thinking he was in a cup or something!!! lol no, a gallon is fine. Yes, change a bit of water at a time. That way you don't have to lift the whole tank, which requires your dad helping! Then you can do it all yourself! 
Also, I meant to say this in my first post on the first page... I LOVE the name of your fish!! I love love love kirby!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Sena Hansler said:


> Wow I just actually read this thread...
> 
> And I am VERY disappointed in you guys.


It's so easy to believe this might not be what it seems to be.

I guess we just have to go with the face value for the sake of a fish that may or may not be real or in danger. And for the sake of someone who may or may not be a small child in need.

She sure spells very well for a 10 year old, and if she's not 10, then we have an excellent fiction writer here!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, this is the bowl from your sister right? I'd guess it to be at least a gallon (if not, 0.5 gallons) which IMO every other day cleaning works well. I do it.

Well even if it WAS fake, don't jump to it. Yes, it is easy to assume...you know what is not easy? Accepting something as a truth. Even if it was fake, answer, there done, unsuscribe. That's all anyone has to do... They don't have to stick around and bash...


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> When you do a water change, take a measuring cup (either the 1 cup or actual measuring cup that may go up to 2-6 cups) and measure that way
> 
> Piano class, I never knew you played piano  I can't hahaha. I could, but can't x)


ok, I need to log off now because I need to help my friend find his thing... (he doesnt want me to say what it is :-?) and can you friend me? you're a helpful person  I never had any helpful friends, they pretty much left my side...  ok, now i gtg, bye (friend me on this site plz... and maybe facebook (search Rashel Kamvar)) (ps. my friend loves to give people wedgies)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

those are your "friends"?  Well...When you...get older you'll learn its better not to have friends like those.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Little Leaf said:


> (ps. my friend loves to give people wedgies)


:shake:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

:roll:I think this thread is fake and its all just a troll, but then again, thats my opinion....

Or this is real, and if it is, i apologize immensely!


:BIGhmm::squint::idea::blink:


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> :roll:I think this thread is fake and its all just a troll, but then again, thats my opinion....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, could be. If it bothers you don't post to it any more. That's called "feeding the troll". 
;-)

But if you want to take a chance on it being real, then help out as you see fit. Maybe, just maybe, it can help out some other newbies!


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

As a 10 year old, my girl was more than able to express herself to this level. 

I think coming here and asking for help was really a smart choice, Little Leaf. 

Maybe instead of changing the whole bowl on your own, you could change a part of the water, using a cup (once your betta is in his own cup, so he's not sloshing around). In your size tank, you could change half the water a couple of times a week and then ask your Dad to help you just once a week to wash the whole thing out. 

Water conditioner - ! It isn't expensive, and as Sena said is really the most important thing.

My betta likes to eat mosquitos. If you catch them outside (where there's no bug spray) you could see if your fish will eat those. At first mine didn't even know what they were and were kind of scared of them.. but now they love a tasty mosquito when I can catch them. Just make sure to take them out if he doesn't eat 'em. 

And you must play piano very well. I hope you get to give those classes, I'm glad your Dad will help out there. Then you'll have your own money for fish-keeping.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

registereduser said:


> Yeah, could be. If it bothers you don't post to it any more. That's called "feeding the troll".
> ;-)
> 
> But if you want to take a chance on it being real, then help out as you see fit. Maybe, just maybe, it can help out some other newbies!


Yah, i guess your right registered user  Might as well do some good. I would like to help really, so let me look at a couple pages of the thread i missed......:-D


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

@ various posters above -- you're actually the ones trolling a help thread. 

Can you just stop it? Please?

It's my choice to continue helping here. Can I just get on with it without the excess drama?


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

Aus said:


> Maybe instead of changing the whole bowl on your own, you could change a part of the water, using a cup (once your betta is in his own cup, so he's not sloshing around). In your size tank, you could change half the water a couple of times a week and then ask your Dad to help you just once a week to wash the whole thing out.


Coming from someone who is a lot older than Little Leaf but possibly around the same size (under 90lbs, 5' 2''), I can't lift my betta's 2-gallon glass tank if it has any water in it at all. The way I get around this is to take a large bucket and a small cup, and scoop water out of the tank into the bucket until it's empty. Then I take it to a sink and clean it by scooping hot water into the tank with the cup to fill the tank 1/4 full, stirring the gravel with a plastic fork, then emptying the water by pushing the tank gently on its side. Rinse and repeat until the water looks clear. This way, help won't be needed.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

*Care for King Dedee(Cute Name BTW)*

:nicefish:Hello Little Leaf!

Ok to start, for your 1 gallon fish bowl i would suggest changing it 2 times a week. Like Aus said, once you have removed your betta and put him in a cup (use a net or dip the cup in the water, just try not to pin him against the plastic/glass) you can take a second cup to scoop the water out. Wash the gravel and plants(if you have any) under tap water and rinse the bowl out with tap water. Put the gravel back in along with the plants and slowly fill the bowl back up. Read the instructions on the back of your dechlorinator and add the recommended dosage. Wait 5 minutes for the dechlorinator to disperse, and then slowly and gently put King Dedee back in his bowl. I recommend repeating this 2-3 times a week. As for food, on this site you can find many ways on how to grow your own worms,larva, shrimp with just a jar and water. You can grow many microorganisms quite easily actually.

As far as money goes, it would help to get a small job. Maybe taking the mail or garbage cans in for an elderly neighbor next store. As you mentioned, piano lessons would be wonderful! Uggh i can't even play piano.....:-? Anyways, you could use that money to save up for a 2.5 gallon tank with a filter and heater! How wonderful that would be! You add dechlorinator every time you put water in your fish bowl.

UPDATE: How is King Dedee(cute name BTW) doing? No pale coloration?


Good Luck and keep us posted!!!!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Aus said:


> @ various posters above -- you're actually the ones trolling a help thread.
> 
> Can you just stop it? Please?
> 
> It's my choice to continue helping here. Can I just get on with it without the excess drama?


So SOrry Aus! I will not post if i cannot help from now on. I just posted a whole list of care for her betta. 

I apologize deeply, your right, this is childish behavior of not just me, but everyone else who is doing this


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Little Leaf, could you possibly post a pic of your betta and the bowl? That would be helpful so we could give you more and better answers, although a lot of posters have pretty much covered everything.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey i also suggest to let water sit over night. Put water conditioner in the water you can use one gall jug and let it sit. This way new water temperature will be the same as his. If you don't have one gall jug you can use bottles from the spring water .

Also what water conditioner are you using? Some bottles has dropper lid. Or you can use eye dropper ...

Also when you change your betta make sure you cover container with a lid so he don't jump out. Or if you cough him with a net or a cup also cover it with your hand so he don't jump out. 

Always leave space between the top of the bowl and water level-bettas are good jumpers


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

My appologies, little leaf.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Aus said:


> @ various posters above -- you're actually the ones trolling a help thread.
> 
> Can you just stop it? Please?
> 
> It's my choice to continue helping here. Can I just get on with it without the excess drama?


Okay everyone....lets back off this kid and let Aus and Sena deal with her for now and if it is a troll it won't be fed too much and if it a real child that is in need of help she won't be overwhelmed with too much information...

Thank you.....


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

A turkey baster is a great way to get out the old water, they are very cheap in the store or your mom might have you can use so maybe ask her. Good luck !


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> Okay everyone....lets back off this kid and let Aus and Sena deal with her for now and if it is a troll it won't be fed too much and if it a real child that is in need of help she won't be overwhelmed with too much information...
> 
> Thank you.....


Good idea OFL


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Aus said:


> @ various posters above -- you're actually the ones trolling a help thread.
> 
> Can you just stop it? Please?
> 
> It's my choice to continue helping here. Can I just get on with it without the excess drama?


 

Thank you! :roll:



> Okay everyone....lets back off this kid and let Aus and Sena deal with her for now and if it is a troll it won't be fed too much and if it a real child that is in need of help she won't be overwhelmed with too much information...
> 
> Thank you.....


 And thanks OFL 



> A turkey baster is a great way to get out the old water, they are very cheap in the store or your mom might have you can use so maybe ask her. Good luck !


 I agree, I got mine for 2.00 at Dollarama!!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

*king dedede is a kirby character LOL*



MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> :nicefish:Hello Little Leaf!
> 
> Ok to start, for your 1 gallon fish bowl i would suggest changing it 2 times a week. Like Aus said, once you have removed your betta and put him in a cup (use a net or dip the cup in the water, just try not to pin him against the plastic/glass) you can take a second cup to scoop the water out. Wash the gravel and plants(if you have any) under tap water and rinse the bowl out with tap water. Put the gravel back in along with the plants and slowly fill the bowl back up. Read the instructions on the back of your dechlorinator and add the recommended dosage. Wait 5 minutes for the dechlorinator to disperse, and then slowly and gently put King Dedee back in his bowl. I recommend repeating this 2-3 times a week. As for food, on this site you can find many ways on how to grow your own worms,larva, shrimp with just a jar and water. You can grow many microorganisms quite easily actually.
> 
> ...


 
ok, I'm trying to change King Dedede's water, but he keeps fleeing (thats the part I ALWAYS need help with) I just fed him a few min. ago, and King Dedede sometimes turns gray... AND NOW HE'S PINKISH?! :shock: OMG. what's pink mean?! (my parents won't help me with water change!!! I'm only 10 :-?:-?)


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> My appologies, little leaf.


it's ok, if you wanna see me, lets go on tinychat or xat or something, I got a webcam.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

You have the water conditioner, right?

One of my little guys HATES being caught for water changes and hides under his heater --every single time-- as if he's never had it happen before. 

My girl is easy to catch, but turns from red to _pure white_ --every single time-- almost see-through she's so pale! She scared the heck out of me the first time she did that!

My old red veiltail boy never was worried about it. Not even a little bit. Some fish hate water changes, some are okay. I bet yours just hates it. 

I catch mine in a little cup, like the ones they come in at the store. Make sure to have a lid, even a bit of cardboard over it. Bettas jump.

If he's hard to catch, try catching him with a tiny piece of food. When he comes up to eat, scoop the cup in just behind him - the water will suck him into the cup.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

*thanksss*



Aus said:


> You have the water conditioner, right?
> 
> One of my little guys HATES being caught for water changes and hides under his heater --every single time-- as if he's never had it happen before.
> 
> ...


 
that's a good tip, thanks. I'm gonna try that now.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> it's ok, if you wanna see me, lets go on tinychat or xat or something, I got a webcam.


I'm a mother of a girl only a bit older than you.. she is very independent on the net, too.. but I always told her to be careful of talking to strangers on the internet and why - and to this day she really is. I hope there's no creepy people here. But you never can tell who is and isn't - until they're creepy.

It's all okay, people don't need to have it proven that you are 10. It's your fish that's important here, and making sure he's okay.


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

Edit: Whoops! Thought there was only one page. I'll just go now... xD


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Aus said:


> I'm a mother of a girl only a bit older than you.. she is very independent on the net, too.. but I always told her to be careful of talking to strangers on the internet and why - and to this day she really is. I hope there's no creepy people here. But you never can tell who is and isn't - until they're creepy.
> 
> It's all okay, people don't need to have it proven that you are 10. It's your fish that's important here, and making sure he's okay.


kk. I'm gonna rush to other replies now... :lol:


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Okay. 

I have to go for a while. Let me know how your water change goes. 

And be careful on the net! <-- hey, I can't help it. I'm a Mum. :roll:


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Purple said:


> Edit: Whoops! Thought there was only one page. I'll just go now... xD


:lol:


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Aus said:


> Okay.
> 
> I have to go for a while. Let me know how your water change goes.
> 
> And be careful on the net! <-- hey, I can't help it. I'm a Mum. :roll:


ok, my water change was better than last times, and I used a cup, i don't have a net, I dont even know where to buy a net. NETNETNETNETNET!! :lol:


EDIT: I know its internet, I just felt like making a joke


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Any pet shop will have nets or places like Walmart but I like using a cup best just be careful in case he starts jumping cover the cup with something.


----------



## Striker0086 (Jul 1, 2012)

If you don't want to make a huge mess with water, which I do and I'm 16:lol:, then take a towel and put it under the cup or your hand and hold it there and dump the water in a toilette or sink, then just wipe up the mess around. Also when the tank is empty you could put a towel under it and set the tank ontop so when water is slipped it is caught. A turkey baster really helps with water changes too. I use them to change out the water in my crab tanks.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

It sounds like you're doing a lot better now, so keep up the good work! Keep updating us on what happens, and I'll be happy to help with anything!

It sounds like you love your fish a lot! (and I love the name too!)


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Yay! So glad the water change went well! It'll get easier too, every time. I found it all a bit overwhelming at first, too. But as days go by, you get to having your way of doing things that makes it all a bit easier. 

So, you now:

- have water conditioner
- know how to change the water by yourself

That's great!

Now let's think about some fish food. You said you get $20 a month pocket money? If you get a little tub of betta pellets, that will probably take half your money right there, but it will last him a LONG time because a betta will only eat a few each day. 

Maybe your Mum would pick some up for you, or your Dad if he works close to a pet store?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Omega One pellets cost about 4$ here. And I bought them a year ago, there's hardly a dent in the container. Pellets are cheap and least forever!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

*Bubble nest!!!*



Aus said:


> Yay! So glad the water change went well! It'll get easier too, every time. I found it all a bit overwhelming at first, too. But as days go by, you get to having your way of doing things that makes it all a bit easier.
> 
> So, you now:
> 
> ...


I already got betta pellets, but I can't seem to find them right now, I left them in my box... (I think my little sister lost them... :evil::evil::evil

and today, when I went to feed my betta...

*I saw my betta had made a bubble nest!!!*

sadly, my sister ---> :twisted: popped the bubble nest and now my betta has to start all over again :-?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

lilyrazen said:


> It sounds like you're doing a lot better now, so keep up the good work! Keep updating us on what happens, and I'll be happy to help with anything!
> 
> It sounds like you love your fish a lot! (and I love the name too!)


yea, my betta is a LOT better, and he also built a bubble nest, but my sister popped it, and now King Dedede has to start all over again. (ps. I taught my betta to hold its breath for a short while. (4-9 seconds) :-D


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm glad you got pellets. Maybe start storing them somewhere your sister can't reach, because food is pretty important. How many a day are you feeding him?

Also: hold his breath? .. how, exactly?


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Little fish, I made a post about how I clean the tank, if it helps you in the future as well. I didn't realize you were already being helped because I saw an older post xD


Well, here is what I posted, and deleted seeing as how you got it done already, but still xD

""


Little Leaf said:


> ok, I'm trying to change King Dedede's water, but he keeps fleeing (thats the part I ALWAYS need help with) I just fed him a few min. ago, and King Dedede sometimes turns gray... AND NOW HE'S PINKISH?! :shock: OMG. what's pink mean?! (my parents won't help me with water change!!! I'm only 10 :-?:-?)


Hey Little Leaf!!! 

I think I might be able to help a bit 

Buddha used to do the same thing. Also, I don't think you need your parents help, unless anything goes wrong, so don't worry ^^


What you want to do is put the net in the water, and keep it there for a few moments (make sure it's clean!). After awhile, King should be a lot calmer around it. Start slowly moving the net around until King isn't as skitish. Eventually, he will let you scoop him in, or even better, he will swim right in! 

Be VERY creful though! It is possible to rip their fins off if you do it too harshly or quickly. 

When you hav him in the net, you want to put him in the cup you already have. Make sure you put some sort of lid on it with a small opening for air to get in. This will prevent him from jumping out!

Then, you can rinse off the decorations in the tank (if you have them), take out the water in the tank, and then clean it. 

I often just use hot water first to remove the excess food and scum, and then I wipe away the slime inside the tank with a paper towel. After doing that, I put water in the tank HALFWAY, swish it around, and then look for anything floating in it. If there is, I dump the water out again. I repeat until the water is clean. I make sure to add water similar to what the fish likes/was just in, add my conditioner and dissolved AQ salt, and then the decor. ((Make sure you have no soap or chemicals on your hand or on the decor!!)) 

Then, when you feel comfortable, try to get King out of his cup and put him back in the tank. 

It's a long process (can take me 10 minutes to half an hour), but it's worth it. ""

I hope it could help xD


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't think its possible to teach a betta to hold their breath...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

*chuckle* you ladies are SAINTS!:BIGangel:


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Bubble nests are a good sign. Many think it means they are happy, others say it just means they are ready to breed. However, I think if they are ready to breed, then they must be doing pretty good :-D


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

this is what I call online education


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> Bubble nests are a good sign. Many think it means they are happy, others say it just means they are ready to breed. However, I think if they are ready to breed, then they must be doing pretty good :-D


 
just bubbles (almost size of smilies) means they are happy. however, I need to do a water change... 

AMMONIA!! I SHALL DESTROY YOU!!

I hope King Dedede (look in signature for info ) won't get ammonia stressed...


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

aokashi said:


> this is what I call online education


 
I agree  (not feeling the smilies today...)


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> I agree  (not feeling the smilies today...)


Glad your little guy is better!!

We are all proud of how well you are taking care of your underwater friend!!!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

*I'm soooooooooo kihkjed...*



MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Glad your little guy is better!!
> 
> We are all proud of how well you are taking care of your underwater friend!!!


thanks... 

King Dedede is now a bit pinkish and throwing/rubbing himself against the tank walls... he's also a little orange... is it anything serious or am I treating it awfully or something?? (I feel less wanted now... the complement turned into a not-so-complemented complemet )


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Little Leaf said:


> thanks...
> 
> King Dedede is now a bit pinkish and throwing/rubbing himself against the tank walls... he's also a little orange... is it anything serious or am I treating it awfully or something?? (I feel less wanted now... the complement turned into a not-so-complemented complemet )


Your blue fish is turning pink and orange? :shock: Maybe he is a marble type, they turn colors.


----------



## TigerRegalia (Jan 28, 2012)

MarinePsycho said:


> I don't think its possible to teach a betta to hold their breath...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If he says he taught King Dedede how to hold his breath, then I believe him! I'd love to see it  You're doing such a good job, Little Leaf! Keep going!


----------



## TigerRegalia (Jan 28, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> thanks...
> 
> King Dedede is now a bit pinkish and throwing/rubbing himself against the tank walls... he's also a little orange... is it anything serious or am I treating it awfully or something?? (I feel less wanted now... the complement turned into a not-so-complemented complemet )


Aw, Little Leaf- don't feel bad, it's ok! Just keep us all updated and we'll help you out. You are quite the betta caretaker!!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I dont know if someone already said this, but I have two almost-full containers of decent betta food that I am not using and I will send them to you free of charge. I will pay shipping. It is not fair that your parents won't spend two dollars on food for a living thing.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> thanks...
> 
> King Dedede is now a bit pinkish and throwing/rubbing himself against the tank walls... he's also a little orange... is it anything serious or am I treating it awfully or something?? (I feel less wanted now... the complement turned into a not-so-complemented complemet )


I would really like some pictures of this.

See, I'm not one for saying this, but at some time, you have to tell you parents that it is a living thing and you NEED to buy things for it. Parents shouldn't buy their children a pet and expect it to live with no food or anything. 
My 11 year old sister isn't responsible herself, but I know that if she ever had a pet, she'd be able to tell our parents that she needs food for it :/

Have you spoken to your parents about it? Or maybe shown them this website?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Another thing....

Reasons this probably isn't fake:

If this was a troll, she would probably claim to keep the fish in a cup or something

It is totally wrong, but makes sense that her parents are making her use turtle food. When I would catch tadpoles as a kid I would feed them goldfish flakes. They probably think it's the same thing or something...

It's pretty common for people to get betta bowls with no heaters, sad as it is...

kids are getting better and better at spelling and writing as time goes on...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree with finnfinn! I'm 11, (I was 10 earlier this year) and we actually are getting better at spelling. Good for Little Leaf to get better care for her Betta!  But I was kinda upset that she said she couldn't do water changes by herself though. :/ When I didn't have a siphon, I used plastic cups to clean my tank. -_- It was a harder job but, eh, I had to do it.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I agree with finnfinn! I'm 11, (I was 10 earlier this year) and we actually are getting better at spelling. Good for Little Leaf to get better care for her Betta!  But I was kinda upset that she said she couldn't do water changes by herself though. :/ When I didn't have a siphon, I used plastic cups to clean my tank. -_- It was a harder job but, eh, I had to do it.


Wow I never would've guessed that you're 11, LTB! I'm 15.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Really? Hm... I need to sound younger... lol It's nice that I've only been around for a decade and a year...


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> I would really like some pictures of this.
> 
> See, I'm not one for saying this, but at some time, you have to tell you parents that it is a living thing and you NEED to buy things for it. Parents shouldn't buy their children a pet and expect it to live with no food or anything.
> My 11 year old sister isn't responsible herself, but I know that if she ever had a pet, she'd be able to tell our parents that she needs food for it :/
> ...


ok. I got food, a good tank and a water conditioner. my mom is watching tis thread right now and got a 100% mad at me...


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Another thing....
> 
> Reasons this probably isn't fake:
> 
> ...


ok, I got proper food. my betta is better, though I can't afford a heater right now... (my parents won't buy it for my betta either, they want to keep spending money on stuff not for my betta... my dad thinks bettas are only fun to have around, like decor fish or something... I was fuming when I heard this...


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm glad your fish is feeling better! You're doing what you can and trying hard to take care of King Dedede, and that shows you can be very responsible.

It's summer there, right? At least he's warm for a few more weeks. Perhaps you could use that time to save up your pocket money for a heater. You can get a small adjustable heater for around $15 I think? Not sure about American prices, but even here in Way Too Expensive Land (Australia) they aren't too much. But yeah, you have a few weeks before the cooler weather, so that's a good goal to have. 

As a parent, I just have to say - parenting is a tough job. Especially when money's kind of tight, as it so often is these days for many people. Prioritising stuff for kids over stuff for fish makes sense to me, even if I do feel bad for the fish. 

Wow, all these young fishkeepers! I feel like a granny. (But I'm not one yet! No hurry for that!!!)


----------



## CreativePotato (Nov 23, 2011)

Little Leaf, I know how you feel about the parents and fish thing! When I got my first fish a year ago, (won him at a carnival) my mom would only let me buy a tank, marbles, and food. I was able to get conditioner after scraping together loads of spare change. He died a couple days later, but it drove me to research fish I would be able to take care of better. And thus, Prince Kaida was purchased.  I didn't get him proper housing for months, and it took a lot of persuading and convincing that it was what's best for him. Now I've got five more fish, and my mom is much less hesitant about letting me spend money on them. She knows that I know what I'm doing and that I'm responsible enough to take care of them.

Maybe if you take very good care of your fish, your parents will see how responsible you are and be more willing to get you what you need to let him thrive! :-D


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

CreativePotato said:


> Little Leaf, I know how you feel about the parents and fish thing! When I got my first fish a year ago, (won him at a carnival) my mom would only let me buy a tank, marbles, and food. I was able to get conditioner after scraping together loads of spare change. He died a couple days later, but it drove me to research fish I would be able to take care of better. And thus, Prince Kaida was purchased.  I didn't get him proper housing for months, and it took a lot of persuading and convincing that it was what's best for him. Now I've got five more fish, and my mom is much less hesitant about letting me spend money on them. She knows that I know what I'm doing and that I'm responsible enough to take care of them.
> 
> Maybe if you take very good care of your fish, your parents will see how responsible you are and be more willing to get you what you need to let him thrive! :-D


 
I am trying to take good care of my betta, even though my sister gets into the way, but I'm not sure if the betta I have likes me... (though he knows the sound of my voice, but is too scared to go near my finger or something...) is there a way to make him like me a bit better? :-? and is there a way to "play" with a betta?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Aus said:


> I'm glad your fish is feeling better! You're doing what you can and trying hard to take care of King Dedede, and that shows you can be very responsible.
> 
> It's summer there, right? At least he's warm for a few more weeks. Perhaps you could use that time to save up your pocket money for a heater. You can get a small adjustable heater for around $15 I think? Not sure about American prices, but even here in Way Too Expensive Land (Australia) they aren't too much. But yeah, you have a few weeks before the cooler weather, so that's a good goal to have.
> 
> ...


yea, summer (I hate summer :-?) but why is my betta a bit pink-ish and orange-ish? (LOL way too expensive land)


----------



## CreativePotato (Nov 23, 2011)

Most fish will naturally shy away from foreign objects (such as a finger ) just because they have no idea what the heck it is. Some fish are okay with it, but I know all of mine aren't. XD It depends on the fish, really.
As for if he likes you or not, it's hard to tell with fish since they don't wag their tails or purr like furry pets do to show they're happy. The best way to tell if your little guy is happy is that his colors are bright and he's active.  Some people put a ping pong ball on the surface for the fish to nudge around for play.
How long ago did you get him? Maybe he'll be less shy when he's gotten used to everything.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

One way I use to play with my betta is to just spend time near his tank. He likes me to just sit there and read or watch tv where he can see me. Maybe King Dedede would like that too! That way he can get used to you and learn that you're his owner!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

lilyrazen said:


> One way I use to play with my betta is to just spend time near his tank. He likes me to just sit there and read or watch tv where he can see me. Maybe King Dedede would like that too! That way he can get used to you and learn that you're his owner!


I drag my betta all around my house (he loves watching YTV :lol but I think he likes my other friend better... (the one that wanted to kill my betta, and now... ME?! :shock


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

CreativePotato said:


> Most fish will naturally shy away from foreign objects (such as a finger ) just because they have no idea what the heck it is. Some fish are okay with it, but I know all of mine aren't. XD It depends on the fish, really.
> As for if he likes you or not, it's hard to tell with fish since they don't wag their tails or purr like furry pets do to show they're happy. The best way to tell if your little guy is happy is that his colors are bright and he's active.  Some people put a ping pong ball on the surface for the fish to nudge around for play.
> How long ago did you get him? Maybe he'll be less shy when he's gotten used to everything.


got him a few... weeks ago, I think. but I'm not sure if my betta completely likes me, my friend (who wanted to kill my betta, and now wants to kill... me... :shock is "stealing" my betta and making it happier than it was with me, he taught it tricks... (well, that's what my friend told me... and CAN BETTAS EVEN LEARN TRICKS?! I don't even know how to train a betta... :-?)


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

> my friend (who wanted to kill my betta, and now wants to kill... me... :shock is "stealing" my betta


Is this kid - really- bothering you? Or is it like, friendly joking 'kill you's"?

Because if he's making you uncomfortable, you really need to talk your parents about that.

Also, your betta is being moved around a lot.. kind of stressful for the little guy.

Tell the kid to leave your fish alone.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Aus said:


> Is this kid - really- bothering you? Or is it like, friendly joking 'kill you's"?
> 
> Because if he's making you uncomfortable, you really need to talk your parents about that.
> 
> ...


he's actually bothering me, because when we went somewhere, he got really mad at my sister and said "if anyone does anything right now, I will punch them. I MEAN IT!" and he says his own betta died, but he wants to kill ME. also, I finally did a water change without any help yesterday. (YAY! even though my friend (name: Ilia) needs to come over on tuesdays and wednesdays and thursdays... his mom needs to go to work and so, he gets dropped off at my house)


----------



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

I just have an anecdote for re: turtles running away from way back in this thread... years and years ago when I was a teenager my mother who is a teacher had a red eared slider for a classroom pet. She wanted to let him out in the yard to eat grass or something.. so she put the top of a wire guinea pig cage over him so he wouldn't go anywhere... when he promptly burrowed into the grass and completely disappeared. We never saw the poor thing again!


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

If this kid is threatening you, your sister and your fish -- you need to let your parents know about it. Especially as he -has to- come to your house so often. It's YOUR house and you should be able to feel safe and happy in it. He is a GUEST and should respect that fact.

Bring it up with your mother calmly, when she is not super busy or tired. Tell her you're concerned about his threatening behaviour, without being dramatic about it (trust me, parents listen way more closely when things are said calmly) and ask whether she could have a talk to him and/or his own mother about it.

If a guest was threatening my child (or her pets!) or making her uncomfortable in her own home, I would not find that in any way acceptable.

ETA: And I'm really pleased you did the water change on your own.  You're doing a great job at learning about how to care for bettas.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Aus said:


> If this kid is threatening you, your sister and your fish -- you need to let your parents know about it. Especially as he -has to- come to your house so often. It's YOUR house and you should be able to feel safe and happy in it. He is a GUEST and should respect that fact.
> 
> Bring it up with your mother calmly, when she is not super busy or tired. Tell her you're concerned about his threatening behaviour, without being dramatic about it (trust me, parents listen way more closely when things are said calmly) and ask whether she could have a talk to him and/or his own mother about it.
> 
> ...


ok, but why is my betta now... pink? and its stays at the bottom of the tank often, only coming up for air... often (often,often ROFL) and weirdly stares at me and creeps me out... :shock:


----------



## CreativePotato (Nov 23, 2011)

My betta's blue like yours and will look pink when he is stressed. If he just stays at the bottom like that, he's probably really stressed out or maybe even sick. *(it should be noted that I'm no expert)* Do you notice anything else about him? Any torn fins or anything else unusual?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

He also might be that way because he's got no heater, if I'm correct. Bettas tend to be less active when they're too cold.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

CreativePotato said:


> My betta's blue like yours and will look pink when he is stressed. If he just stays at the bottom like that, he's probably really stressed out or maybe even sick. *(it should be noted that I'm no expert)* Do you notice anything else about him? Any torn fins or anything else unusual?


VERY unusual, black dots on his dorsal fish, and he always tries to "scratch" himself.. I see the black dots under a light... and mostly comng up for air and weird thingies near his gills... I'm confused and worried... (I really need to get REAL betta supplies, I'm gonna use my monthly $20 for that, but I'm not sure if I'll have enough)


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Maybe Black Spot disease? Maybe you should start a new thread. This thread is full of... Discussion. Hope he gets better.


----------



## CreativePotato (Nov 23, 2011)

**forgot about heaters**



teeneythebetta said:


> He also might be that way because he's got no heater, if I'm correct. Bettas tend to be less active when they're too cold.





LebronTheBetta said:


> Maybe Black Spot disease? Maybe you should start a new thread. This thread is full of... Discussion. Hope he gets better.


+1 to both of these.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Maybe Black Spot disease? Maybe you should start a new thread. This thread is full of... Discussion. Hope he gets better.


what the... what's black spot disease and I have no idea what the cure is...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

tiny black dots on the dorsal is pretty common in bettas. 8U many of my darker bettas have them. 
http://i707.photobucket.com/albums/ww74/lporcaprincess/Ikaika.jpg <<do they look like those?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Luimeril said:


> tiny black dots on the dorsal is pretty common in bettas. 8U many of my darker bettas have them.
> http://i707.photobucket.com/albums/ww74/lporcaprincess/Ikaika.jpg <<do they look like those?


then why's my betta all like: "wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle yeah!" is it parasites or something?


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Bettas wiggle when they swim. Some wiggle differently.

Buddha wiggles when he sees me or if he sees the food container. Or it could just be that he's in a really good mood. Sometimes it's best just to watch your fish's reactions to anything you do near the tank.

Sometimes just saying hi could get a wiggle.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Cicero has a wiggle thing too, he wiggles ALL over the place. He's perfectly healthy, just wiggles a lot!


----------



## LugiaChan (Mar 8, 2012)

Luimeril said:


> tiny black dots on the dorsal is pretty common in bettas. 8U many of my darker bettas have them.
> http://i707.photobucket.com/albums/ww74/lporcaprincess/Ikaika.jpg <<do they look like those?


My fish has these spots, but they're much smaller. Are they a type of disease and what can cure it?

Also, Little Leaf said the fish is trying to itch/scratch off an irritation on its body, regarding to earlier posts.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

LugiaChan said:


> My fish has these spots, but they're much smaller. Are they a type of disease and what can cure it?
> 
> Also, Little Leaf said the fish is trying to itch/scratch off an irritation on its body, regarding to earlier posts.


The dots are part of the fin. It's just part of the color. We know that he's scratching. As long as there's no external problems Little Leaf can see, it's probably normal. Not sure about the different coloring, though. :/ I'm sure it's not marbling...


----------



## LugiaChan (Mar 8, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> The dots are part of the fin. It's just part of the color. We know that he's scratching. As long as there's no external problems Little Leaf can see, it's probably normal. Not sure about the different coloring, though. :/ I'm sure it's not marbling...


Scratching is normal? Hum..... Strange. I just pictured the fish losing scales and turning colors because of it I dont know ^_^ alrighty


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

No!! It's not normal. As long as there's no outside problems. Who knows.


----------



## LugiaChan (Mar 8, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> No!! It's not normal. As long as there's no outside problems. Who knows.


That's what I thought. xD


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

> I see the black dots under a light... and mostly comng up for air and weird thingies near his gills.


Little Leaf, part of the reason people are finding it kind of hard to help you is that "weird thingies" and the like is not actually any kind of description. 

Take your time, think about what you're typing and whether what you're saying is going to be any help to us, in trying to help your fish. 

How's he doing now, by the way?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Aus said:


> Little Leaf, part of the reason people are finding it kind of hard to help you is that "weird thingies" and the like is not actually any kind of description.
> 
> Take your time, think about what you're typing and whether what you're saying is going to be any help to us, in trying to help your fish.
> 
> How's he doing now, by the way?


he's scratching himself by looking at me, then elsewhere and repeats it. he does it everywhere, not just the edge of the tank, he also turns in circle in an effort to scratch himself, King Dedede's not a tail-biter. also, he has weird pink and orange coloring on his tail (forgot tail name) *this so so hard to explain...* :-(


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> Bettas wiggle when they swim. Some wiggle differently.
> 
> Buddha wiggles when he sees me or if he sees the food container. Or it could just be that he's in a really good mood. Sometimes it's best just to watch your fish's reactions to anything you do near the tank.
> 
> Sometimes just saying hi could get a wiggle.


 
but my betta has unusual pink and orange colors of one side of his tail (forgot tail name)


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> No!! It's not normal. As long as there's no outside problems. Who knows.


can't see any outside problems, but sometimes his tails are looking a little feasted on... this is a mission to find out what's wrong with my betta... I think. (I think my betta is getting fin rot, but I always keep the water clean and I always keep my betta near me and he never bites his tail... I wonder what's up with my betta...?)


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

he's scratching himself by looking at me, then elsewhere and repeats it. he does it everywhere, not just the edge of the tank, he also turns in circle in an effort to scratch himself, King Dedede's not a tail-biter. also, he has weird pink and orange coloring on his tail (forgot tail name) *this so so hard to explain...* :-(

UPDATE WITHOUT EDITING: the "weird thingies" look like... um... layers of gold (not gold glitter) and I saw him gasping today, he freaked me out, I thought he had inflamed gills and was about to die...:shock::-?:shock:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

What do you mean gold stuff? He might have Velvet. That's a reason fish try to scratch themselves. It's a parasite. Looks like this: http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&...0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:80&tx=68&ty=46


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm not sure if anyone has posted this already or if this would help, but do you have a heating pack? Or mitten warmers? I have wrapped a heating pack around or under my betta's tank during emergencies. It has worked on several occasions.


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Seems like you don't have the proper resources to keep your betta. defs need a heater to keep the water warm enough.


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello Little Leaf and welcome to the forum!

I've looked at all the good information you've been given and just wanted to pop in and share my own advice  Everyone's doing a fantastic job at helping you, and you're doing a wonderful job and taking care of your betta! You're improving and that is great!!

You mentioned you move him around with you? It might be best to sit him somewhere in your bedroom where your little sister and friend can't get to him. When his tank is moved around a lot he will be bouncing around inside and not in control of his swimming very much, this might be why his colours are a little odd and why he appears to be sulking. For bettas it's usually better for them to be in one place and not moving around all the time  Once he's used to where he is sat you might find he is happier to come over to you and do the wiggle-dance!

Does your tank have any fake plants or ornaments in it? If not it might be nice to save your pocket money to buy some once you've gotten a heater and other essential items sorted for him. Bettas love to have things to swim around and hide in - you can even use an old coffee mug turned on its side as a cave (just make sure it doesn't have any soap or coffee on it). He'll love having something to play in and it's a lot of fun decorating a fish's home! Just make sure any fake plants you buy are safe for fish, silk plants are best and I've found they can be much cheaper than plastic ones!

I also agree with Aus regarding your friend. If he is making you uncomfortable it would be great if you calmly spoke to your mum and told her this, tell her what he has been saying to you and your little sister. It would also be good to tell him to leave your fish alone, be polite if you can but I understand if you're frustrated and worried and struggle to be polite about it.

We're here for you and I wish you all the best for your fish, you're doing a good job! Sorry my reply is so long!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> What do you mean gold stuff? He might have Velvet. That's a reason fish try to scratch themselves. It's a parasite. Looks like this: http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&...0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:80&tx=68&ty=46


not like that, its more of a layer of gold near his gills... I found more orange and some purple last night and today, I'm SO freaked out now :shock: <--- it looks like someone got popeye from their fish? LOL :lol:


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

SpookyTooth said:


> Hello Little Leaf and welcome to the forum!
> 
> I've looked at all the good information you've been given and just wanted to pop in and share my own advice  Everyone's doing a fantastic job at helping you, and you're doing a wonderful job and taking care of your betta! You're improving and that is great!!
> 
> ...


no, I mean I always keep him at my computer desk, where my computer is. I'm on the computer A TON. sometimes I play up to 3 hours, my betta loves watching :lol: and... my mom won't believe my friend is trying to kill me and my betta, and yesterday, he threatened my sister! (on a anger meter, what the heck?!) if his meter got on full, he would kill my sister with martial arts stuff. Thankfully, he didn't.. and no, I don't have ANYTHING in my tank, not even gravel... :-(


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Can you buy aquarium salt?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

KevinPham123 said:


> Seems like you don't have the proper resources to keep your betta. defs need a heater to keep the water warm enough.


*sigh* yeah, my mom and dad always care about other stuff besides my betta  I can't go and buy a heater myself, I'm only 10. I'm always caring about my betta, doing water changes, feeding him first thing when I wake up (even before I go eat something :lol:)


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

ANHEL123 said:


> Can you buy aquarium salt?


 
no, don't think so... UGH. the betta was for my sister, but I was forced to take care of it since my parents are always busy and my sister's too irresponsible. the only good things I have for my betta are:


1. a meduim enough tank

2. water conditioner

that's all.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LugiaChan said:


> Scratching is normal? Hum..... Strange. I just pictured the fish losing scales and turning colors because of it I dont know ^_^ alrighty


um.. the fish has been having a little tail loss, its like one little thread being pulled out (STUPID FIN ROT :evil


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I would think if you don't have any access to salt try to do daily water changes. Also you can use aged water. If you have one gall just put drops in it and let it sit so the temp will be the same as his water. You can use the same water for 2 days.
See if it helps. 
How big is his bowl sorry forget. You really should not have any problem if he has fin rot if you do change the water regularly.

And with gold layer little different story. But if you don't have aquarium salt and heater the best you can do daily water changes. Because if he is scratching himself and has gold rust on his body it velvet. And usually you need aquarium salt and temp about 86* the best. Or at leaste77-80*.


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Little Leaf said:


> no, I mean I always keep him at my computer desk, where my computer is. I'm on the computer A TON. sometimes I play up to 3 hours, my betta loves watching :lol: and... my mom won't believe my friend is trying to kill me and my betta, and yesterday, he threatened my sister! (on a anger meter, what the heck?!) if his meter got on full, he would kill my sister with martial arts stuff. Thankfully, he didn't.. and no, I don't have ANYTHING in my tank, not even gravel... :-(


Ohhh sorry for my misunderstanding  That's a great place for your fish! Gives him lots of time to see you and enjoy your company.

I don't have children myself so I don't really know what else to suggest, I'm hoping another member who might have an insight into your friend's behaviour can offer you some more advice, so I'm sorry I can't be of assistance there  It must be frustrating for you but I don't think he would actually harm you or your sister, sometimes people (youngsters and oldsters) like to show off but it must be scary at times.

If you can get an old mug for King Dedede as a cave I'm sure he'll love it! Would that be a possibility? It'll give him somewhere to hide should he get scared and give him something to play around with. It can wait of course because there are other things he needs as well but it's something that's cheap and easy to get hold of :-D

I won't ask you any more questions as I'm sure other members will have them but I'll keep an eye on this topic and help out any other way I can.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

If you're being bullied, use that word to describe what's going on. And tell your dad about it, too.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Well I just read ALL of this, and well it's a lot of discussion! You've been helped enough by the other so I'm just going to monitor the thread and pitch in should I feel I have something to add.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

SpookyTooth said:


> Ohhh sorry for my misunderstanding  That's a great place for your fish! Gives him lots of time to see you and enjoy your company.
> 
> I don't have children myself so I don't really know what else to suggest, I'm hoping another member who might have an insight into your friend's behaviour can offer you some more advice, so I'm sorry I can't be of assistance there  It must be frustrating for you but I don't think he would actually harm you or your sister, sometimes people (youngsters and oldsters) like to show off but it must be scary at times.
> 
> ...


ok. as I was feeding King Dedede today, I saw his gills expanding greatly, and I looked in his gills to check for inflamed gills. And I saw.. redred in there. is that normal or bad? (worried, I moved yesterday and noticed behavior changes, I'm only using my friend's laptop, it's hard to type on


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

It sounds to me like he was flaring. When a betta flares he or she expands their gill covers (it makes their face look really wide and silly) and in males you can see their "beard" underneath the gill covers expand, this is usually a dark red colour. Did he puff his fins out at all or look like he was parading around and showing off? Some bettas will really put on a show when they flare, others will just make their face look wide and silly.

It may have been something else but it does sound a lot like he was flaring. Was the red you saw dark red or bright red? There are lots of photos on the forums of bettas flaring, it might be worth having a look or searching on the forums "male betta flaring" and doing a comparison.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Aus said:


> If you're being bullied, use that word to describe what's going on. And tell your dad about it, too.


 
I think you are right and if you follow all threads it obvious now.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

SpookyTooth said:


> It sounds to me like he was flaring. When a betta flares he or she expands their gill covers (it makes their face look really wide and silly) and in males you can see their "beard" underneath the gill covers expand, this is usually a dark red colour. Did he puff his fins out at all or look like he was parading around and showing off? Some bettas will really put on a show when they flare, others will just make their face look wide and silly.
> 
> It may have been something else but it does sound a lot like he was flaring. Was the red you saw dark red or bright red? There are lots of photos on the forums of bettas flaring, it might be worth having a look or searching on the forums "male betta flaring" and doing a comparison.


 
it was bright red, and my internet's back up. also, he looked like he was gasping for air or something... and no, he never puffed up his fins... I wonder if it's a mystery dieasase that my betta is changing pink and orange and sometimes, purple... oh, theres gold stuff near his gills, like a golden layer of... gold... and he wasn't really parading around, he looked more like: 


^
o
:O
o
v


it looks like gasping for air to me.. UGH, why won't my parents believe me about my betta?! (golden might be velvet.) I'll try to post pics, but the possibilities are low since I don't have a camera, only a DS...


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Bettas yawn so you COULD be seeing that.
The red could be just what's underneath his gils. This is a picture of a betta flaring
(NOT MINE)









And as for the whole bulling thing, I think that if your friend is around the same age as you, then he could just be asking for a attention. I hear it every day from my sister and her friends "OMG I'm going to kill you." If he's PHYSICALLY hurting you, then there is a problem.

But back on your fish topic, someone told me your fish can be lacking oxygen and changing colors, but it would only be in some parts and not necessarily the WHOLE fish.

And all you need to do is Google "Velvet on betta" or other searches to see if there are others with similar images as yours.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> Bettas yawn so you COULD be seeing that.
> The red could be just what's underneath his gils. This is a picture of a betta flaring
> (NOT MINE)
> 
> ...


lack of oxygen? how do I give him more oxygen? *confused by ways of giving oxygen*

oh, and on the bulling thingy, my friend is 8, but stronger than me and knows martial arts, I'm almost defenseless... and he sits on me often... I have to gasp for air, I can't breath when he's on me.

(LOL you reminded me of the $9999.99 baby betta ROFL!!)


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Bettas hardly need oxygen. They get 3/4 of their air from the surface with their labyrinth organ. Your friend's 8? O-O My friend is 10 and he knows the arts. He's not a bully, though.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Bettas hardly need oxygen. They get 3/4 of their air from the surface with their labyrinth organ. Your friend's 8? O-O My friend is 10 and he knows the arts. He's not a bully, though.


oh, OK. I really need to study more about the bettas...


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> oh, OK. I really need to study more about the bettas...



Yea, betas are a lot of work and can take up a lot of time if they are sick or hurt. The same attention and care goes to them as should a dog or cat.

The good thing about this site is that people are able to help you if something is wrong. 
But a lot of it is also using your own knowledge on the topic if something is wrong, like knowing what to do for a ripped fin, or maybe knowing how to do water changes in an emergency situation. Eventually you'll be a pro at things like this.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> Yea, betas are a lot of work and can take up a lot of time if they are sick or hurt. The same attention and care goes to them as should a dog or cat.
> 
> The good thing about this site is that people are able to help you if something is wrong.
> But a lot of it is also using your own knowledge on the topic if something is wrong, like knowing what to do for a ripped fin, or maybe knowing how to do water changes in an emergency situation. Eventually you'll be a pro at things like this.


ok, I'm gonna look on bettatalk.com, too


----------

